# DTA-Erzeugung



## Gast (20. Feb 2008)

Guten Tag zusammen,

mich würde mal interessiern ob hier irgendjemand Erfahrung mit der Erzeugung von DTA hat. 
Ich suche nach einer Möglichkeit um diese Dateien selbst zu generieren, finde aber nur spärlich Informationen.

Kann mir hier jemand weiterhelfen wie ich aus einer Anwendung heraus DTA-Dateien erzeugen kann?

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## ms (20. Feb 2008)

Was sind DTA-Dateien?
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/DTA

ms


----------



## tuxedo (20. Feb 2008)

Java4HBCI (oder HBCI4Java??) kann DTAUS Dateien erzeugen (AFAIK).


----------



## maki (20. Feb 2008)

Er meint bestimmt Dateien für die *D*emokratische *T*urnhallen*a*llianz.


----------



## JSteinhilber (20. Feb 2008)

Ich produziere mit meiner Anwendung DTA-Dateien. Der Quelltext ist leider nicht in Java sondern in VisualObjects (bin brandneuer Umsteiger nach Java).

Den Quelltext nach Java zu übersetzen dürfte aber nicht allzu schwer sein.

Bei Bedarf einfach kurz Bescheid geben.

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## tuxedo (20. Feb 2008)

Prima. So langsam ist die verwirrung perfekt. Vielleicht sollte der Threadstarter mal von sich geben wofür DTA in seinem Falle steht...

Sonst hilft die beste Diskussion nix.


----------



## ARadauer (20. Feb 2008)

sicher irgendwas mit sex


----------



## Threaderöffner (20. Feb 2008)

Datentransferaustausch....passt schon 

@JSteinhilber: Ich melde mich ggf. noch mal.

@alex0801: ist das standalone oder kann man das in die anwendung integrieren?


----------



## maki (20. Feb 2008)

> Datentransferaustausch


Höre ich zum ersten mal.
Was soll das sein?

Bist du sicher das du weisst was du möchtest? ???:L


----------



## Guest (20. Feb 2008)

maki hat gesagt.:
			
		

> > Datentransferaustausch
> 
> 
> Höre ich zum ersten mal.
> ...



http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Datenträgeraustauschverfahren


----------



## maki (20. Feb 2008)

Datenträgeraustausch != Datentransferaustausch



Fragen sind einfacher zu verstehen wenn klar ist was gemeint ist.


----------



## tuxedo (20. Feb 2008)

Threaderöffner hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @alex0801: ist das standalone oder kann man das in die anwendung integrieren?



Seit wann sind denn Libraries "Stand-Alone". Okay, weiß ja nicht jeder dass hbci4java (oder umgekehrt, weiß nicht mehr so genau) eine Lib ist. Aber nach einer Anwendung hört sichs nicht wirklich an. Egal. Im zweifelsfall hilft die Suchmaschine deines Vertrauens weiter.

- Alex


----------

